# Banner ads gone? Unintended negative consequences



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

So I noticed recently that when I hit pause on a show, I no longer get the pop-up menu ads. 

That sounds great, but there's one bad thing about it. I have always used "Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select", which causes the playback bar to disappear very quickly when you hit pause. The setting remains until you reboot the Tivo, at which point you have to reenter the key sequence.

BUT...it seems like the setting won't take if you try to do it while watching a program that doesn't have banner ads. Since now it seems like banner ads are gone, it looks like it's now impossible to turn on the "quick disappear" option.

Does anybody have any work-around? There is a similar thread on the TivoHD thread, where someone suggested finding a show that has the banner ads. However, I was able to find some with banner ads on my TivoHD, but can't find any on my Premier.

Any suggestions on how to get the "quick disappear" working again? After being used to it for so long, the regular operation is maddening because the time bar always seems to be overlapping something that I want to see.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes I use S-P-S-P-S setting all the time as well as I hate the TiVo trick play overlays sticking around too long. I had some trouble entering the code over the weekend following a reboot of my Premiere because as you said the "banner ad" no longer shows up. But with perseverance I did get the setting to stick eventually even though I never got a banner ad. Can't tell you exactly how. What I tried was mimicking as if banner ads were still popping up. i.e. something like following sequence:
pause
clear
down arrow
play
clear
S-P-S-P-S sequence
play

I don't think it took first couple of tries but eventually I did get it to stick somehow. Not sure exactly what sequence made it work or how many times I tried but it is in effect right now.

NOTE: I don't like TiVo sounds so I have sounds turned off as well which probably makes things harder since apparently if you have TiVo sounds enabled you get a triple-beep confirmation once a setting is toggled. If you have sounds enabled do you get the confirmation when entering this S-P-S sequence?

PS I wish this was a "sticky" setting like 30ss became.

My guess is lack of banner ads is probably a technical glitch on TiVo side and we will see them come back sooner than later... I don't mind if they do as this S-P-S sequence effectively nulls them out anyway.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

Hmmm...I've been trying different sequences over and over, but still can't get it to work


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Well, I was just going to try and figure it out but now I see banner ads are back for me which makes toggling same as it used to be.


----------



## wickerbill (Apr 4, 2002)

If you have a harmony remote (and maybe some other programmable remotes) you can program the pause button to do pause and then down to hide the banner ads. I have a series 3 so I can't say for sure this will work with the premiere, but it works well for the series 3 and you don't lose the playback bar.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

wickerbill said:


> If you have a harmony remote (and maybe some other programmable remotes) you can program the pause button to do pause and then down to hide the banner ads. I have a series 3 so I can't say for sure this will work with the premiere, but it works well for the series 3 and you don't lose the playback bar.


 The whole point of this S-P-S code is to get rid of the annoying playback bar which hangs around way too long by default. The fact that it also effectively gets rid of pause ads is another big bonus.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Software updates tend to remove the banner ads until the next connection to the TiVo servie occurs. I'm pretty sure this always happens. I don't think TiVo removed them for a few days, but your box just didn't have the ads downloaded anymore.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVodesign did recently ask on twitter how everyone felt about the more info about this show option on the pause screen. It seemed most either never used it or hated it so maybe they turned it off.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

It is gone on my Series 2 which has gotten no software updates in a very long time. I think that supports the "it was turned off" theory.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

innocentfreak said:


> TiVodesign did recently ask on twitter how everyone felt about the more info about this show option on the pause screen. It seemed most either never used it or hated it so maybe they turned it off.


I know *I* certainly hate those "on pause" things. Indeed they certainly seem to be "off" again after the 14.8.c update. But like rainwater said, it might just be because it hasn't loaded them all back from the servers again.

If they were gone forever, it would be very, very nice.

--edit---

Nope, they are back again


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I just use "Clear" to get rid of the pause bar when I don't want it there.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

wmcbrine said:


> I just use "Clear" to get rid of the pause bar when I don't want it there.


I do too, but it is irritating to have to do it over and over and over again.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

I do miss the 'more info about' whatever show you are watching. Nice to just pause and click once to go to TiVo Search and check an actor's name or other info - or even to set another recording or wishlist quickly. Will that be back?


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

crxssi said:


> I do too, but it is irritating to have to do it over and over and over again.


 That is irritating. This S-P-S sequence is available to get rid of that irritation.


----------



## theGman911 (Mar 20, 2007)

I am also thrilled they are gone! I also hated the ads in the main TiVo menu on the bottom. 

My remedy for a situation where the pause bar is covering something is to just tap fast forward. The TiVo skips ahead one frame and the pause bar disappears. 

I hope they stay gone, and TiVo adds the pause bar extras as an "option" for people that actually like it.


----------



## Ixne (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm, I still get the ads when pausing (like a coupon for Bounty towels or the Lincoln MKX) but no Extras. The least they could have done is take away the ads as well...


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Looks like I was right.

TiVoDesign on Twitter


> @Gashousebob We turned it off.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

I want the more info option back. It' was way more convenient to find out what actor, director, etc. was in the show or movie you&#8217;re watching then having to search for it. Can you please bring that back at least? To me this is a MAJOR step backwards not forwards.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

You don't have to search for it. It is still there just not on the pause screen at least in the HDUI. Just select explore this show.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

innocentfreak said:


> You don't have to search for it. It is still there just not on the pause screen at least in the HDUI. Just select explore this show.


Not quite as convenient, but doable. More info please.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

daveak said:


> Not quite as convenient, but doable. More info please.


Not sure what info you want. On every recorded show in the HDUI, it has an option for explore this show. It goes play, delete now, bonus features, explore this show, and more options. .

On the explore this show screen it gives you options for get this show, upcoming, episodes, Cast, bonus features, and if you like this....

As far as I know that covers everything the more info offered.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

innocentfreak said:


> Not sure what info you want. On every recorded show in the HDUI, it has an option for explore this show. It goes play, delete now, bonus features, explore this show, and more options. .
> 
> On the explore this show screen it gives you options for get this show, upcoming, episodes, Cast, bonus features, and if you like this....
> 
> As far as I know that covers everything the more info offered.


How do you get more info about a show that you are watching live without searching for it


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

ufo4sale said:


> How do you get more info about a show that you are watching live without searching for it


What is this live TV you are referring to? I haven't watched anything live in 10 years.

Unfortunately since those menus are still in SD, I just tried it and can't find a way.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ufo4sale said:


> How do you get more info about a show that you are watching live without searching for it


People watch "live" TV on a TiVo? I don't think I have watched "live" TV in 10+ years, other than what might be on the screen when I first turn my TV on.... But if you just go to the guide, it will land you directly on what you are watching. Select it, then request "more info". Or you press "info" on the remote, then navigate from there. Either way, no searching required. I don't see why it needs to be on a "pause" menu.

Still, it would be better if TiVo would stop making unilateral design decisions and, instead, give the OPTION to the user under settings. Imagine that- the ability to customize the UI yourself for the way you want to use it.... nah.

Anyway, I don't see the point of them removing something that MIGHT have been useful for some people, while leaving something that is always UNUSEFUL for everyone (the stupid pause ads). Had they removed all the overlay crap, that would have at least made sense.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

innocentfreak said:


> Not sure what info you want. On every recorded show in the HDUI, it has an option for explore this show. It goes play, delete now, bonus features, explore this show, and more options. .
> 
> On the explore this show screen it gives you options for get this show, upcoming, episodes, Cast, bonus features, and if you like this....
> 
> As far as I know that covers everything the more info offered.


I know. I just liked the option right there on the screen when paused, but if I'm the minority then so be it. I liked being able to jump right to TiVo Search and will miss it.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

crxssi said:


> People watch "live" TV on a TiVo? I don't think I have watched "live" TV in 10+ years, other than what might be on the screen when I first turn my TV on.... But if you just go to the guide, it will land you directly on what you are watching. Select it, then request "more info". Or you press "info" on the remote, then navigate from there. Either way, no searching required. I don't see why it needs to be on a "pause" menu.
> 
> Still, it would be better if TiVo would stop making unilateral design decisions and, instead, give the OPTION to the user under settings. Imagine that- the ability to customize the UI yourself for the way you want to use it.... nah.
> 
> Anyway, I don't see the point of them removing something that MIGHT have been useful for some people, while leaving something that is always UNUSEFUL for everyone (the stupid pause ads). Had they removed all the overlay crap, that would have at least made sense.


Your wrong. If you press info on the remote, while watching live tv, there is no option that says "more info". Show me a screencap or something that says it does. I don't see that option.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

ufo4sale said:


> Your wrong. If you press info on the remote, while watching live tv, there is no option that says "more info". Show me a screencap or something that says it does. I don't see that option.


Geesh, a little hostile! Yes, it was a mis-rememberence.

Skip that one and use my previous suggestion. Press guide, then select the program (which requires no searching) then select Other Options, then press Info and you have all the info about the program that I am aware of. Indeed it is a lot more steps.... would be nice if they give you the option for more info on the "info" screen that comes up on a program when you press "info" while watching it.


----------



## ufo4sale (Apr 21, 2001)

Tried the second option. No such luck.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

My Premiere rebooted recently due to power outage and I couldn't get the SPSPS code entered because no banner ad. However, for whatever reason if I use kmttg iPad Remote Control SPSPS macro button it works. Can't explain why but at least I have a workaround to getting it working (for Premiere units that support the iPad protocol).


----------



## MHunter1 (Oct 11, 2007)

Here's how I was able to activate the undocumented feature that automatically hides the green progress bar during fast-forward, rewind, skip, and pause. It worked even after a TiVo service update disabled Showcase ads and the "pause menu".

While playing a recorded program or watching live TV, activate the Channel Banner by pressing Right (make sure just the banner is shown without the extra transparent info frame) then press Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select before the banner disappears in about 4 seconds.

The channel banner is only needed to activate the SPSPS code, not to de-activate it.

I've only tested this method on a Series 2 TiVo and would like to know if it worked reliably for others.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I actually used to use the "More about this program" menu that popped up quite a bit but that has disappeared as well. :/


----------



## JulianSF (Nov 12, 2011)

Pop ups to me are nothing than a form of spam.


----------



## mattmilw (Jun 18, 2007)

MHunter1 said:


> Here's how I was able to activate the undocumented feature that automatically hides the green progress bar during fast-forward, rewind, skip, and pause. It worked even after a TiVo service update disabled Showcase ads and the "pause menu".
> 
> While playing a recorded program or watching live TV, activate the Channel Banner by pressing Right (make sure just the banner is shown without the extra transparent info frame) then press Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select before the banner disappears in about 4 seconds.
> 
> ...


Works on my Premiere. Thanks!


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

mattmilw said:


> Works on my Premiere. Thanks!


Won't work on Premiere after 14.9.2.2 is installed!
Public release of 14.9 broke it!

However, the workaround that someone else discovered is to _play an older archived show which still has the banner ads on it_, as they are apparently saved with the program! Make sure to save any program like this permanently. You only need one. Use the same procedure used before, but now, it works permanently for all NEW programming (until a reboot, which probably will reset it, but I haven't tried that yet...).


----------



## LoveOvit (Dec 16, 2011)

TerpBE said:


> So I noticed recently that when I hit pause on a show, I no longer get the pop-up menu ads.
> 
> That sounds great, but there's one bad thing about it. I have always used "Select-Play-Select-Pause-Select", which causes the playback bar to disappear very quickly when you hit pause. The setting remains until you reboot the Tivo, at which point you have to reenter the key sequence.
> 
> ...


Excellent suggestion! I just confirmed that finding an old archived show on my Premier that still has the banner ads on it (I had the Indie 500 race Saved Until Delete) can be used to UNIVERSALLY disable to green playbar on ALL programming and make it work as before! Apparently, the banner ads are stored with the programming. So, if you have ANY archived show that has banner ads on it, make sure you SAVE IT UNTIL I DELETE IT to use it to enable this feature, since it will probably need to be reset after each reboot!

Nirvana again on 14.9.2.2!!!!

Update: It was a little more difficult to get the banner ads to display on some old archived shows on my _second_ Premier unit that upgraded to 14.9.2.2. about a week ago, but playing the show for a while and then pausing repeatedly_ eventually triggered their display_ on shows recorded while banner ads were still around. If you have such a show still around (depending upon the size of your Premiere (mine are both XL's) make sure you catch it as soon after the 14.9.2.2 update as possible, BEFORE it gets deleted in the normal course, if you don't have any older shows permanently saved.


----------



## TerpBE (Jan 23, 2003)

There's NO NEED to find an old show. It works if you do this:

Play any recorded program
Press "info" to bring up the info banner
S-P-S-3-0-S

That's it!


----------



## weinberk (Jun 12, 2001)

TerpBE said:


> There's NO NEED to find an old show. It works if you do this:
> 
> Play any recorded program
> Press "info" to bring up the info banner
> ...


I think you mean SPSPS right?


----------

